# George, a better pic of the RR from indigo



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's a pic of the youngster from the indigo cock and recessive yellow opal hen. It is recessive red, so I learned that the indigo is split RR. This pic shows the white inside the wing feathers and the grayish tail. Frank mentioned that the tails would be this way. It is an interesting bright red. I think it may be an opal, I'll have to see how it moults out. How are your babies from RR and indigo?

Did you see the other in the last thread that looks almond? It is the nestmate to this one. I don't know what to make of it other than maybe the indigo is actually almond and indigo. I really have no idea. These are the first babies from either parent. The indigo has alot of flecks but not so much as the baby. You can see the darker bronzing from indigo and the darker gray as well. The father is what I think of as a typical t pattern blue indigo, except that he has black flecks. The hen is recessive yellow, mottled, and dominant opal.

Let me know what you think after looking at the youngsters. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi BILL, I must have missed this post earlier. It is said that mating Indigo to Recessive Red (RR)makes a realy nice RR,let me know how this bird molts out,I have seen some pictures of of some realy nice RR that had an Indigo parent.I have not put my Indigo with RR yet will do later this month.There is so much to do at this time of the year,and the weather just makes it that much harder. We have had quite a bit of rain but thats not as bad as all that snow you are getting back in the EAST.I hope this bird molts out into a nice RR*GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

You should see the nestmate, looks like indigo almond and probably is although I'm not sure how.

This bird has an interesting red color, almost lighter or brighter than normal recessive red. It may have undergrizzle. It used to be thought that indigo improved recessive red but this thinking has changed as the tails will have the grayish look as this one does and Frank had said it would.

It's moulting now, I'll put a photo up when it is more filled in.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* BILL, Indigo does not alway produce a realy nice RECESSIVE RED color every time, but when it does you realy get a very nice red color.The RR that I will be using carries a lot of white so I think it may be differcult to get a solid red color ,but that is one of the things that I hope to find out.For me this is a hands on project I wish to see the results with my matings so that I can better understand some of this genetic stuff* ..GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey George*

I have some pretty nice recessive reds that came from kite (bronze).

As far as I know the best recessive reds will always have bronze with them and the best one that I know of is toy stencil bronze, known as Ts1 or mahogany. This makes a very rich red color. It can be found in many breeds as it has been transferred to them for the color.

I have some of these too and they are the richest reds that I have.

Bill


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi BILL, I must have missed this post earlier. It is said that mating Indigo to Recessive Red (RR)makes a realy nice RR,let me know how this bird molts out,I have seen some pictures of of some realy nice RR that had an Indigo parent.I have not put my Indigo with RR yet will do later this month.There is so much to do at this time of the year,and the weather just makes it that much harder. We have had quite a bit of rain but thats not as bad as all that snow you are getting back in the EAST.I hope this bird molts out into a nice RR*GEORGE


George, quit being a sissy! We had 18" of snow here in Hesperia Wed. Try trudging through that much snow without a decent pair of boots to feed the birds and finding all your padlocks frozen! Haven't had this much fun since I lived in Upstate NY.
Hope I never do again, either.

John


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi JOHN, Global warming LOL LOL,where did you live up state? My friend TOM in Apple valley comes from up state. I will have to introduce to him. ..GEORGE


----------

